# Topics > Smart things >  Alcohoot, alcohol breath tester that works with your smartphone, Vertisense Inc., New York, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Vertisense Inc.

"Alcohoot Edge: Be The Smarter Drinker" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Alcohoot smartphone breathalyzer. You're in control.

 Published on Dec 13, 2013




> The World's First Smartphone Breathalyzer.

----------


## Airicist

Alcohoot Getting Started 

 Published on May 8, 2014




> The fastest way to enhance your lifestyle with Alcohoot.
> 
> Drink Smarter, You're in control.

----------


## Airicist

DO PEOPLE KNOW HOW DRUNK THEY ARE? 

 Published on May 21, 2014




> A guy uses his Alcohoot Smartphone Breathalyzer to prove that people don't always know how drunk they are.
> 
> Pernod Ricard + Alcohoot = The recipe for responsible enjoyment and a PerfectNightOut

----------


## Airicist

HUSA and Alcohoot Know Your Number 

Published on Dec 4, 2014




> Heineken USA and Alcohoot collaborate to encourage everyone to #knowyournumber

----------


## Airicist

Alcohoot Edge Indiegogo launch

Published on Feb 19, 2016

----------

